# How common are T15's?



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I can hardly find anything on them; I know they're rediculously small, but I'm interested regardless. 
Anyone know how common they are to find used? Or even what applications they come on (if any?)

TIA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why not just get a used t25 off an sr20det? they can be had for about $100 off sr20deforum...and the parts are a dime a dozen...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well I don't think any engine came small enough in the states to use them...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ GEOOOOOO METRO....lol


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

A t25 would be much too large for what I have in mind-- Low boost and minimal lag! (keeping the stock compression right for now)
Aside from that, I have future plans to transfer it onto a motorcycle engine, hence the reason for such a tiny turbo.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

a t25 is not too large.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my lag on my t25 is basically nothing


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

For what I have in mind, the t25 would be capable of far more than what I'm aiming at; so anything extra is undesirable. That includes size, performance, weight and inertia.

T4, T3, T28, T25... I've already had more than eyefulls a'plenty on their info.
I was just hoping someone had some degree of experience or knowledge to share about the 15's.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what application are you using it for? a turbine engine kit? using something that small on your engine will help you create full boost at 1800 rpms and by 3k rpms you'll be detonating...


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Initially, I'm going to use it on my e16i. Crappy little motor to begin with. 
Eventually, it will find its way onto a bike with less than half that displacement.

Anyways..

Why do you say it would have detonation at over 3k? I'm curious..  
I'm only interested in running about 3-5 lbs at maximum. Any more potential will be completely unused.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well that's an exaggeration...

NA your engine is digesting about 109 CFM (@5200rpm) at 5psi you're digesting 134 cfm and 9.5lbs/min. you'll have to find a compressor map to see if the T15 matches.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

why dont you get a T2 from a 200sx 87-88 (ca18et) or the one from the E15et it is very small ... veryyyyyyyyy small  on the E16i you should get 5psi at 1800 rpm... maybe lower since the low comp e15t get the 5psi @ 2000rpm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a T15 turbo will make at max 100whp I believe.....it'll probably choke your engine more than it would help at all....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, put a good t3/t4 on that e16, and a new valve train.. then at 10,000rpms, you'll be making some SERIOUS power.. :-/

anyways.. the t15 is almost less powerfull than a hairdryer.. a t22 (rare, and near impossible to find used) is smaller than a t25, a max of 150hp.. sounds like what you want


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try out garrett's GT12 or GT15V turbos. they are usually what is used on SAE formula race cars powered by 600cc motorcycle engines.

our t3/t67 (67mm comp wheel) turbo on the left, GT15V turbo on the right


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

The GT-15.. now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!
Looks like the T3/T67 could accidently suck that one in! LOL

I like what I've found of the GT15.. That thing should be at full boost when a light breeze blows its way 
Unfortunatly, a brand new unit looks to be too costly for me. So I just might have to go with an older T2 or similar. I'd like to keep as close to ZERO lag as possible.
The valvetrain is going to be upgraded a bit, that's a given. Mainly because stock, things seem to go wrong with it every time I go past 7,2500 rpm.  
Soo... I'm going to aim for a lower operating range between 1,000 to 5,000.. As you can guess I'm all for some good low torque.

Thanks for the suggestions and info and alla that-- keep 'em coming


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just use a T25.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

They made a turbocharged 1 liter 3 cylinder in the mid to late 80's Chevy Sprint turbo, you could try to look for one of those.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

those turbos are too small man. You're talking a turbo that maxes out at 100whp..............throwing that on a GA will make you slower than bolted GAs are.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> those turbos are too small man. You're talking a turbo that maxes out at 100whp..............throwing that on a GA will make you slower than bolted GAs are.


Yeah, but on a lawn tractor it'd be the shit!  I agree, it's not worth wasting your time adapting something that small to a 1.6 liter engine, it's alot of moey for no gain and a possible loss.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I'll probably have to dig up a link somewhere, but IIRC I saw that the GT15 came on a 1.9 liter engine. It can't be as horribly restrictivly small as everyone's making it out to be..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well i mean, sure it will provide almost instantanious boost, but then the turbo will "run out of breath" and it will feel like a huge power loss surge


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.egarrett.com/products/gt_12_17.jsp









http://www.egarrett.com/products/gt_15_25.jsp









compared to a GT28RS


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

6-8lb/min for the Gt12 and gt15..........those suckers would work better on a motorcycle, lol


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> 6-8lb/min for the Gt12 and gt15..........those suckers would work better on a motorcycle, lol


Those would be too small for a bike. A GT28RS works great on a busa


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ive seen t3/t04s on those things too....those guys are :crazy:


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> ive seen t3/t04s on those things too....those guys are :crazy:


Yea there is a local guy here in dallas that runs a GT35R on a drag bike thats street legal sorta. Go to www.superkaos.com for sick bikes :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

For the bike it'd be perfect. Buuuut... I'll keep the idea far away from my car. It would be amusing for a twin turbo setup, but no real point in that.

You've destroyed my hopes and dreams, guys! :thumbdwn: 
J/K... Thanks for steering me clear of such a potential disaster. Guess I'll have to re-think my strategy and plan for higher boost levels.


----------

